# Nissan Fuga drool executive



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

5.6L V8 32-valve VVEL direct injection VK56VD 420 hp 520NM:smokin:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmmmm 5.6 v8 nice daily bus


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

My good god!! What is that?? Yeah it might look like a Mazda and BMW 1series have mated and this was the out come lol....but gotta say that is mint and Looks like a mother bitch


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gillsl500 said:


> My good god!! What is that?? Yeah it might look like a Mazda and BMW 1series have mated and this was the out come lol....but gotta say that is mint and Looks like a mother bitch


LOL yeah thought the same, but nice lines, only executive sedan that goes in the Maserati direction amongst the BMW5, Audi A6 and E-class . . . pretty amazing car considering the mechanics and techs it has on boeard


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> LOL yeah thought the same, but nice lines, only executive sedan that goes in the Maserati direction amongst the BMW5, Audi A6 and E-class . . . pretty amazing car considering the mechanics and techs it has on boeard


So in the BMW M5 class then hey...cool! So how much would it cost to buy one of these?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gillsl500 said:


> So in the BMW M5 class then hey...cool! So how much would it cost to buy one of these?


Its sold in the US as Infiniti M56, I think it even has Attesa-ets
Interior:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Right next time I go to the USA, forget stopping in some fancy hotel...I'm gonna be stopping in one of these bad boys...how posh does that interior look? Fantastic...going to google it and see what Info I can find


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

like that, 6 lottery numbers say's its never released in the UK  we just get the s h i t so called green cars


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

gillsl500 said:


> Right next time I go to the USA, forget stopping in some fancy hotel...I'm gonna be stopping in one of these bad boys...how posh does that interior look? Fantastic...going to google it and see what Info I can find


Its a decent car and bargain for the tech and spec you get.

In japan its called Nissan Fuga and it s available in:

250GT 2.5L V6 230HP
370GT 3.7L V6 330HP (same as in Fairlady)

The Infiniti twin M is only available in the M37 and the M56 with 420HP. 

Has more glamour and power then any equal BMW5, E-class or Audi A6 . . . and more performance as well, as you need a M,AMG or RS badge on the others to top it . . so bang for the buck


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Its a decent car and bargain for the tech and spec you get.
> 
> In japan its called Nissan Fuga and it s available in:
> 
> ...


Very interesting... One day maybe...gotta get the R34 out the way first!! But hey cheers for the info dude.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

In Europe you can get it also as Infiniti M with:
- 3.7 V6 (as in 370Z)
- 3.0 V6 turbo diesel (same as Laguna IIRC)
- 3.5 V6 + electric motor (364 combined hp)

All in RWD, in US you can get either 3.7 or 5.6 in RWD or Attesa AWD


----------

